# Roundcube - ManageSieve problem.



## Przem4S (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have the following problem with my mailserver, I installed all ports correctly, the mailserver works correctly, but I found a plugin for Roundcube - Managesieve, and I try to install it on the server and client side.

Sieve working on port 2000 when I try `% telnet localhost 2000`, I add a filter in Roundcube but the filter does not work. Thanks for help.

My dovecot.conf:
http://pastebin.com/P0133uh8

My master.cf:
http://pastebin.com/spMgiyNj

My main.cf:
http://pastebin.com/1zQH4pPD

Any sugestion? Przem4S


----------



## iddqd (Mar 7, 2013)

You forgot to configure Postfix to use Dovecot's delivery agent. You can't really use sieve without that. Please read http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Postfix or http://wiki2.dovecot.org/LDA/Postfix in case you use Dovecot 2.


----------



## pacija (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you use mail/dovecot or mail/dovecot2?


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 7, 2013)

I use Dovecot, not Dovecot 2.


----------



## pacija (Mar 7, 2013)

I was just recently setting up my own TLS-authenticated mail server with virtual users stored in MySQL database and webmail access, but it consists of:

apache22-2.2.24
dovecot-2.1.15
dovecot-pigeonhole-0.3.3_3
mysql-server-5.5.30
php5-5.4.12
phpMyAdmin-3.5.7
postfix-2.9.5,1
postfixadmin-2.3.6
roundcube-0.8.5,1

If you would like to make an upgrade I can share my configurations.


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I have that same packages, but I have:

```
dovecot-1.2.17
dovecot-managesieve-0.11.13
dovecot-sieve-1.2
```
So I try update, please share your config's we will check it.


----------



## pacija (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, there are bunch of them as dovecot2 - contrary to dovecot - uses multiple configuration files:

```
me@myserver:~ % sudo ls /usr/local/etc/dovecot/conf.d/
10-auth.conf			15-mailboxes.conf		90-quota.conf			auth-sql.conf.ext
10-director.conf		20-imap.conf			90-sieve.conf			auth-static.conf.ext
10-logging.conf			20-lmtp.conf			auth-checkpassword.conf.ext	auth-system.conf.ext
10-mail.conf			20-managesieve.conf		auth-deny.conf.ext		auth-vpopmail.conf.ext
10-master.conf			20-pop3.conf			auth-ldap.conf.ext
10-ssl.conf			90-acl.conf			auth-master.conf.ext
15-lda.conf			90-plugin.conf			auth-passwdfile.conf.ext
```

Luckily, dovecot2 features doveconf(1) command which, when passed -n switch, shows only settings with non-default values.

On second thought, I don't think pasting exact configurations from my setup would be helpful to you. But, as @iddqd said, perhaps you should start from master(5) and configure it to use dovecot as a delivery agent. For my setup with virtual users it is as follows:

```
dovecot    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
   flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/local/libexec/dovecot/dovecot-lda -f ${sender} -d ${recipient}
```

Check the appropriate configuration for your configuration:
http://wiki.dovecot.org/LDA/Postfix


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 7, 2013)

So, I find somethink that:
http://www.ipsure.com/blog/2011/changing-postfix-delivery-to-dovecot-lda-for-sieve-and-managesieve-within-roundcube-support/
That's simillar tutorial.


----------



## Przem4S (Mar 11, 2013)

I have that error:

```
Fatal: setuid(1007) failed with euid=1005(vmail): Operation not permitted (This binary should probably be called with process user set to 1007 instead of 1005(vmail))
```


----------

